# Öffenlicher Bereich > Expat Forum / Auswanderer >  deutsches TV im Internet

## schiene

Wer sich in Thailand über das Internet mal paar Filme oder Sendungen anschauen möchte findet hier einiges.
http://plus7.arte.tv/de/streaming-ho...=0-103048.html

Auch auf den Seiten anderer Sender gibt es immer irgendwelche Sendungen kostenlos zu schauen.

----------


## tschaang

Hätte da auch noch einen ganz guten Link: einige Serien (z.B.: Alarm für Kobra 11) kostenlos ab einen Tag nach Ausstrahlung eine Woche lang, dann ,-99 ct, Filme ab ca. 1,50 € usw.
http://www.wwitv.com.

----------


## Bagsida

Das ist auch ganz gut http://www.shift.tv und vor allem bis 120 min. völlig kostenlos.

----------


## Hua Hin

Für mich gibt es nur eine Alternative.
Share.TV
Habe 20 deutschsprachige Sender, kann gucken wann und was ich will auf der Stelle, das 5 Tage zurück.
Qualität astrein, kostet halt 1000 Baht im Monat, aber die sparste durch weniger fort gehen auch wieder ein.
Kein Ruckeln, nix, nur nach 2 Stunden muss man die Software neu laden, da sich zuviele Datenfragmente 
angesammelt haben. Dafür kannste jede Werbung einfach überspringen, einfach genial.
Ach ja, aufnehmen kann man auch.

Gruss Alex

----------


## odd

Hi Alex,
welche Sender kannst Du empfangen?

----------


## Hua Hin

Hi Odd,

3Sat, ARD, Arte, DSF, Eurosport, Kabel1, NTV, ORF1, ORF2, Pro7, RTL, RTL2, Sat1, SF1, SF2, Super-RTL, Tele5, VOX und natürlich ZDF.

...und das funzt wirklich. Schaue mir jeden Morgen zum Frühstück die deutschen Fussballspiele an.
Championsleague, Europealeague oder Sportschau. Die Österreicher haben sogar eine viel bessere Berichterstattung wie wir Deutschen in der Championsleague, genauso wie in der Formel 1, ohne Werbung.
Oder "Wer wird Millionär", meine absolute Lieblingssendung.

Hoffe geholfen zu haben

Gruss Alex

----------


## odd

::   jaaaaa

zum glück war auch VOX dabei, somit kannst Du immer die Auswanderer verfolgen.

----------


## Bagsida

Werde das Thema nun wohl auch angehen (können), denn nachdem ich aus dem Appartement in dem Phuket-Cable-TV im Preis enthalten ausgezogen und ein Haus eingezogen bin, wo ich bezahlte 4 MBit  und tatsächliche 3 MBit-Download habe, könnte das nun technisch umsetzbar sein, was ich aber erst mal testen muss.

Hier könnte ich für mtl. THB 370,- zwar auch Phuket-Cable-TV bekommen, doch da gibt´s ausser einen Englischen 20 h - Movie-Channel mit Thai-Subtitles nur DW-TV und unzähligen anderen Mist wie Thai-Soaps, die ich nun wirklich nicht brauche.

Also mal sehen ob und wie das mit dem Internet klappt.

Bagsida

----------


## schiene

für die welche in Thailand sind....probiert mal ob ihr mit diesem Link deutsches TV schauen könnt.
http://www.vip-streams.org/viewpage.php?page_id=14

----------


## isaanfan

Ist noch in der Versuchsphase, und man muß sich eventuell anmelden.
Bringt 19 deutsche und 1 schweizer TV-Sender (die wichtigsten ö-r sowie die bekanntesten privaten)
Bildqualität ist sehr gut, manchmal hinkt der Ton etwas hinterher. (Jedenfalls hier in Khon Kaen)
http://www.cineon.ws/livetv/

isaanfan

----------


## schiene

> für die welche in Thailand sind....probiert mal ob ihr mit diesem Link deutsches TV schauen könnt.
> http://www.vip-streams.org/viewpage.php?page_id=14


hat mal einer in Thailand probiert ob des mit dem TV funktioniert??

----------


## chauat

Also in Russland geht nur der bereich mit den Serien.
Das war zwar nicht genau was du gefragt hast aber es ist immer hin nicht Deutschland, smile.

Gruß
Martin   ::

----------


## TeigerWutz

> hat mal einer in Thailand probiert ob des mit dem TV funktioniert??


Ebenso wie in russland gehen nur die serien auf. Diese abba auch nur sehr abgehackt = ist nix fuer thai-net-geschwindigkeit!

My Video Serien funzen dagegen ausgezeichnet. 
Weil _myvideo_ nicht den adobe-flashplayer nuetzt, kann man diese sendungen auch mit dem _orbit downloader_ [Grab++] aufzeichnen und in einem, ohne etwaiges puffern, anschauen.

Lade mir immer mit *edge* ueber nacht diese filme herunter, weil mit meinem *super 3G* (zahle fuer download v. 5 GB 1000.- baht) wuerde mir das zu teuer kommen.  :: 


habe die ehre .......TW

----------


## TeigerWutz

> Wie ihr sicherlich alle bemerkt habt, funktionieren bei uns die Streams seid einigen Tagen nicht mehr. Daher hat sich......


http://vip-streams.org/viewpage.php?page_id=50

----------


## Hua Hin

Hi members,
Share ist nicht mehr, bin seid ein paar Monaten bei Global-TV.
Wie gesagt, 20 deutschsprachige Sender und erstklassige Bildqualität.
Kosten 1070 Baht, aber die holste wieder rein, wenn man mal öfter zuhause bleibt.
Klicke an was ich will, ziehe mir zum Beispiel zum Frühstück die Championsleague rein.
Recorder ist nicht mehr, wenn ich mir vor 5 Tagen den Tatort reinziehen will, kein Problem.

Gruss Alex

----------


## schiene

> Share ist nicht mehr, bin seid ein paar Monaten bei Global-TV.


Ein sauberer und  guter Empfang ist doch aber nur mit einem wirklich schnellem Internet möglich.Das dürfte für die meisten in Thailand auch das grösste Problem sein!?

----------


## TeigerWutz

@ schiene

.....na dann mut du hald sendung aufnemme:



grus  TeWe    ::

----------


## schiene

wenn doch aber durch das langsame Internet die Übertragung z.b.ruckweise läuft nimmt es duch aber auch so auf oder irre ich da??

----------


## TeigerWutz

Du irrst dich! 

Ist ja egal wie lange downgeloadet wird. Den film kannste dann in einem durch (ohne buffern) anschauen.
______________________

Ist so wie auf youtube. Wenn's dort auf grund des langsamen netzes zuviel puffert:  pause druecken - laden lassen - und sich dann den clip in einem durch zu gemuete fuehren. Ruckelt ja dann auch nix beim abspielen. 


gruss  TW

----------


## schiene

obs in Thailand funzt weis ich nicht,aber hier gibts viele TV Sender in Top Qualität kostenlos zum schauen.
http://zattoo.com/view#ndr-niedersachsen

----------


## Enrico

Bin dort angemeldet und schaue ab und zu im Büro oder im Garten über die. Läuft echt gut, aber letztes mal in Thailand ging es nicht.  ::

----------


## TeigerWutz

> ........ Läuft echt gut, aber letztes mal in Thailand ging es nicht.


Funzt mit .......



...auch in thailand!   :cool:

----------


## schiene

na dann kannste doch gut dt.TV schauen!!!

----------


## Hua Hin

Hi Schiene,
habe nur ne 3mb Leitung, aber GlobalTV läuft ohne zu ruckeln durch.

Gruss Alex

----------


## schiene

Bitte mal in Thailand checken ob das läuft....

*http://tv-stream.to/*

----------


## pezi

iss eine sehr gute seite ..schau ich immer in udonthani deutsches fernsehen..adamski   ist auch gut..gruss pezi

----------


## maeeutik

Hallo Kollegen,

durch den Bezug eines neuen Hauses (in BKK, THA) steht bei mir in diesen Tagen eine Vertragbindung mit einem TV-Anbieter und die Freischaltung einer Telefonleitung zur Nutzung des Internet an.

Gibt es von Euch aktuelle Empfehlungen hierzu?

Meine Frau meinte, dass Thai soon cable TV (s cable TV) ein interssantes Angebot ausgeschrieben hat. Demnach kostet ein 1-jaehriger Kontrakt 400 Baht im Monat (einschliesslich einem Mietpreis von 40 Baht fuer die erforderliche Box). Alldings gibt es dort weder HBO noch Discovery Channel oder gar Eurosport, etc. und nur wegen DWTV moechte ich auf diese anderen Channels nicht verzichten wollen.

In der Wiederholung: "Hat jemand eine hilfreiche Empfehlung fuer mich?"

maeeutik

----------


## pit

> In der Wiederholung: "Hat jemand eine hilfreiche Empfehlung fuer mich?"


Bei TV muss ich leider passen. Hab mich immer noch nicht dazu durchringen können, mir eine UBC - Schüssel zuzulegen. UBC ist eigentlich der Renner, was Programmvielfalt anbelangt.

Bei Telefon habe ich TOT (incl. ADSL). Internet kostet pauschal 599 Baht im Monat. Ist auch recht schnell. Hab das nun seit über 4 Jahren und bislang keine Probleme.

 ::

----------


## maeeutik

Hallo "Pit",

erstmal Danke fuer Deine Rueckmeldung.

Ich habe heute auch meinen Schwager befragt was er den fuer einen Provider hat - das war dann Anlass fuer einen etwas laengeren Disput zwischen ihm und meiner Frau. Das Ende vom Lied war, dass er mir sagte , dass meine Frau nun wuesste was sie zu machen haette - er hatte ihr auch "verklickert" das ich natuerlich Sender wie HBO, etc, und ganz selbstverstaendlich auch Discovery Channel fuer mich verfuegbar sein muesste.
Nun, jetzt harre ich mal der Dinge die da kommen.

Bzgl. Internet werde wir sehr wahrscheinlich ein mit dem Fernsehen kombiniertes Arrangement eingehen - d.h. beides wuerden wir von einem Provider zur Verfuegung gestellt bekommen und das sogar noch zu einem sehr guenstigen Preis. 

Sollte ich mit dem Ergebnis zufrieden sein, dann werde ich dies unser Forum wissen lassen - aber auch eine Negativerfahrung wird kommuniziert.

maeeutik

----------


## TeigerWutz

> Bitte mal in Thailand checken ob das läuft....
> 
> *http://tv-stream.to/*


Hat heute nacht mal wenige (ein parr?  ) stunden ausgesetzt....läuft aber jetzt wieder "wie geschmiert"

TW

----------


## schiene

An unsere "Thailänder"...
versucht mal ob das funktioniert...
http://schoener-fernsehen.com/

----------


## pit

Das ist eine richtig gute Seite und läuft in Bangkok wie geschmiert. Auch die Aufzeichnungen vom Vorabend sind ne schöne Sache. Sonst wäre man ja eigentlich aufs Frühstücksfernsehen beschränkt. Ach ja und die Sexwerbung, die in der Nacht läuft.

 ::

----------


## schiene

Danke für dein Feedback,wusste nicht genau ob es in Thailand funktioniert.Wie lange brauchst du um ohne Unterbrechung einen Film/Sendung schauen zu können?

----------


## pit

> Wie lange brauchst du um ohne Unterbrechung einen Film/Sendung schauen zu können?


Ich muss ehrlich gestehen, dass ich die Fragestellung nicht genau verstehe. Internetbedingt muss er hin und wieder schon mal nachladen. Ich hatte neulichst auf RTL II einen Film geschaut, fast 1 1/2 Stunden, da hat er nur 2mal den Anschluss verloren und puffern müssen.

 ::

----------


## schiene

Wie läuft dieses Angebot in Thailand?
SAT.1 HD Live Stream – Online Live SAT.1 TV Stream | TV-Kino

----------


## Enrico

> An unsere "Thailänder"...
> versucht mal ob das funktioniert...
> Schöner Fernsehen TV übers Internet!- Live online gratis TV-Streams , Online Fernsehen, Programmvorschau, EPG, persönliche Programmhinweise


Muss auch gestehen, das dieser Anbieter mir besonders gefällt. Gibt es auch fürs Tablet und fürs Handy. In Deutschland gehts sehr gut, mal sehen wie es dann in Thailand über GSM ist.

----------


## pit

> Wie läuft dieses Angebot in Thailand?
> SAT.1 HD Live Stream – Online Live SAT.1 TV Stream | TV-Kino


sehr ruckelig mit vielen Stops. Werd das aber nochmal von zu Hause testen. Im Moment gibts ne schlechte Note von mir.

 ::

----------


## schiene

Das ARD müsste jetzt eigentlich auch in Thailand empfangbar sein...
Das Erste Live - Erstes Deutsches Fernsehen [ARD]

----------


## Enrico

Das soll neu sein, schon jemand getestet?




> Hallo,
> neues Deutsches TV mit SKY in HD ist auf Markt.
> gratis zum testen, der Preis ist 1400 THB.
> Deutsches Fernsehen in Thailand - YourHome.tv.
> Global TV in HD hat den Preis gesenkt, 1200 THB mit SKY

----------

